# fehlersuche: opengl schmiert ab, keine meldungen

## kutte128

hi,

sämtliche opengl-games stürzen neuerdings ohne irgendwelche meldungen ab.

egal ob quake2 (verschiedene engines), q4 doom3, roe oder auch gerne mal bidschirmschoner.

habe aber keine probeme mit gimp, blender,virtualbox oder sonstigen programmen.

/var/log/messages gibt keine fehlermeldungen, dmesg auch nicht und X.org.0.log hat nur diese warung:

```

(WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

(II) "dri" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

```

ich habe keine ahnung seit wann genau das problem auftaucht, so oft spiele ich dann doch nicht.

aber doom3 habe ich ohne probleme vor einiger zeit stundenlang zocken können, quake2 auch.

treiber  habe ich daraufhin geupdated, xorg auch auf 1.5.0, aber keine änderung. grafikkarte ist eine nvidia 6600 agp, treiberver 173.14.12.

system ist insgesamt auf nem neueren stand, systemtemperatur ist auch niedrig.

ich habe auch keinerlei probleme unter XP (dualboot).

wie kann ich den fehler eingrenzen und an die fehler meldungen kommen?

greetz,

kutte128

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

was sagt denn 

```
eselect opengl show
```

 dazu? Wenn das auf xorg-x11 steht, ist das die Ursache für die Abstürze. Ändere das dann mal auf nvidia: 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## kutte128

das war auch meine erste vermutung, steht aber auf nvidia

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hast du mehrere Kernelquellen in /usr/src/ liegen? Falls ja, hast du beim Update der nvidia-drivers diese auch gegen den richtigen Kernel kompilieren lassen?

----------

## kutte128

hi,

nein, nur eine kernel-quelle und zwar die 2.6.25-r7

edit:

ich hatte 

```

Option         "NvAGP" "1"

```

in der xorg.conf und ein

 cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

ergab ein

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

```

mit NvAGP auf 3

bekomme ich ein

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

könnte das ein grund für die probleme gewesen sein?

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich hab mir zuletzt acuh eingebildet das die testing version (1.5) von xorg-server probleme mit den binären treibern von ati und nvidia gemacht hat, tut es not das du auf der version den xserver laufen lässt?

ansonsten: wenn das problem mit deiner xorg.conf option behoben ist lass es einfach so laufen, falls aber nochmal probleme diesbezüglich auftauchen kannst du ja mal einen downgrade von xorg auf stable wagen!  :Wink: 

mfg

EDIT: welche version von mesa hast du am laufen?

----------

## kutte128

moinmoin,

nee tut normalerweise nicht not das der 1.5er läuft. grund war nur, das der stable schon die probleme machte.

mesa ist jetzt 7.2, aber auch nur wegen oben dem grund und auch nur weil der xorg den gern hätte. 

ich werds die tage mal testen

greetz,

kutte128

----------

## AmonAmarth

mesa auf 7.2 ging bei mir mit den ati treibern acuh nicht

versuch einfach mal ein downgrade von mesa auf 7.1, dafür brauchste vielleicht noch nichtmal xorg-server downgraden...

----------

